# Can I ?



## masocchicka911 (Mar 26, 2005)

Would it be possible to keep a pictus cat with convicts?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

How large is the tank?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes it is possible if the tank size is reasonable


----------

